# Linux app crashing



## mnd999 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to run a Linux app (Citrix ICA client) on my freebsd[*] FreeBSD 9 desktop but it frequently crashes with:


```
linux: pid 12592 (wfica): syscall pipe2 not implemented
```

This sounds a bit terminal - is there anything I can do about it? A quick google returns nothing.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## anemos (Jul 1, 2012)

It seems that pipe2() is not implemented as part of the Linux Binary Compatibility module. Unless you have access to the source code of the Citrix ICA client, which I really doubt it, there isn't much you can do about it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 2, 2012)

Running the native client or the net/citrix_ica port?


----------



## mnd999 (Jul 2, 2012)

The one off their website. The port is so old the download doesn't exist anymore I think and if you can find it, the server I'm trying to connect to rejects it.


----------

